# new to handguns - what to buy?



## cloudchaser112 (Aug 26, 2010)

hey everyone,
im new to handguns. I hav an old crap 22 revolver and a few rifles but im looking for something nice to add to my collection and to keep around the house in case anything goes awry(moving to a somewhat crappy neighborhood)

In anycase, i dont hav tons of money so i need something cheaper with cheaper ammo but something nice. probably something on a smaller end also something that appeals to me in an aesthetic manner. i also want something somewhat powerful, at least more powerful than a .22

If anyone has any suggestion for me, i would appreciate it. 
thanks.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I'd suggest that you consider a Sig Sauer Pro 2022.










Sig's are one of the best brands to consider. :smt082 imho

These guns are on sale now at Academy Sport & Outdoors for $399 w/o night sights and $490 with night sights.

I'd suggest you get the night sights.

Good luck on your search.

:smt1099


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

There are a lot of good guns on the market these days,,,I prefer Glock. (Model 17) 9mm.
Its one of the best selling 9mm on the market!


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

The best advice I could give is go fire as many of the guns you are considering as you possibly can. Rent at the range or borrow from friends, if you can. It's difficult, at best, to try to make a decision solely based on reading literature, getting free advice on the internet or even handling pistols in a store. Being able to actually fire a gun is the best way to determine what feels best and shoots best for you. Everyone has a different opinion about which guns are the best. It will ultimately depend on your intended use of the gun, how it feels in your hand, amount you want to spend, etc.

Check out the Stoeger Cougar. Stoeger Industries is a subsidiary of Beretta. The Stoeger Cougars are made in Turkey using the same machinery that Beretta used to make the original Cougars. It is every bit the quality of the Beretta. The Stoeger 8000 in 9mm is identical to the Beretta Cougar L Type P (Cougar L slide, lighter barrel and beveled slide, but with a full-length magazine).


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

+1 cougartex

Great advice.

I was too lazy to type all that - shame on me - good on you.

But you're right on the bulls-eye. :smt082

:smt1099


----------



## Kharuger (Jun 19, 2010)

Genitron.com: Comparing 3 Guns|PRO SP2022|17|Cougar|

Weight is a big factor among these choices... SIG 2022: 30+oz... Glock 17: 22oz... Cougar: 32+oz.

(Big factor in decision: how much metal/polymer?)


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

The Ruger SR 9 is a nice inexpensive handgun that is reliaable, shoot well, and is easy to afford. The CZ P-01 is a great gun its whay I would buy if I were in your shoes.

Cougars advice is very sound hold some try some decid ewhat you like.

RCG


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

The Springfield XD is the one gun that I have never seen anyone shoot poorly. It's not beautiful, but it isn't downright ugly, either. I have two, in .45ACP, and I saw the 9mm and .40 S&Ws for $419 at a gun show, a couple of weeks ago.

For that price, I don't think they can be beat.


----------



## timbo813 (Aug 24, 2010)

I suggest 9mm if you want a semi auto and 38/357 if you want a revolver. These are some of the most common cartridges and the cheapest to shoot. They also have enough stopping power with good ammo. 

Ruger GP100 is an awfully nice revolver that can be found reasonably priced especially if you are open to used guns. S&W makes excellent revolvers but they are likely more than you want to pay. 

There are lots of choices in 9mm pistols. My top two would be Glock and Smith and Wesson M&P. The Glock 17 is very nice for home defense and range use. The Glock 19 is just a tad smaller and would be a better choice if you ever want to get into concealed carry. S&W's M&P9 is a great 9mm that many people think feels and looks great. I've never shot one but the Beretta 92 is supposed to be nice too.


----------

